# Leopard Gecko Panic



## ShaneD1994 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm a long term reader of this forum but a first time poster and this is due to me being in some what of a dilemma. Basically, I've spent the last 6 months or so reading up on Leopard Gecko care. But as many of you will understand alot of the theory becomes irrelevant when the animal in question arrives and acts completely different to how it was expected. Which is why I was hoping some people on here could give me some advise.
After I bought her back from the pet store she was really active for the first 12 hours of so, but was some what hesitant to go into her hide's. However, when I got up in the morning found her curled up within the warm hide. This is where she stayed for the rest of yesterday except for once when she walked out and back in again. I did also manage to get her to poke her head out to give her 5 mealoworms but other than that she hasn't left. I stayed up until 12 o'clock last night with the lights off hoping to see some movement but it seemed to be to no avail.
She has been eating and putting her head inside the water dish on the first day I got her. I have also not been able to see any fecal matter inside my tank, but saying I'm not really sure what to expect to see? Finally, when I first got her she was a very dark brown, yesterday became more orange and is now getting paler, I'm hoping this is because of stress or new home nerves (maybe even a shed), but I would really appreciate some advice or guidance of what to do now?
I'm hoping it's just a matter of her getting used to her surroundings rather being impacted (The pet store was using sand :banghead: ) or me doing something terribly wrong.
She's in a 10 gallon tank, 18 month's old, 2 hides, A heat mat, A water bowl, A Calcium dish and a plastic cacti.
I really hope someone on here could help me, the stress of the thought of something happening to her is killing me, she such a beautiful animal.
P.S. I'm sorry this post is so long, :blush: I just wanted to give as much information as I could because I am so worried right now.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is all normal (kinda skimmed) the hiding & not eating!  but get her off sand ASAP! get some Lino or something!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> This is all normal (_kinda skimmed_) the hiding & not eating!  but get her off sand ASAP! get some Lino or something!


 *He said the pet shop had her on sand and he was worried that she might be impacted as he hasn't found any poop since she arrived and she has eaten.*


*Anyway Shane,*
*Congratulations on you new Leopard Gecko, Pictures will be required :2thumb:*

*Settling in can sometimes take a few weeks, if she likes mealies, leave a bowl of gut loaded ones just outside the entrance to her favourite hide and she will eat when she is ready, count them if you want to be extra certain like me.... I get a little OCD sometimes...:blush:*
*Moving homes can be stressfull, as long as your temps are correct and she has a wram and cool hide as well as a moist hide inbetween she should settle in quickly. *
*I have had them take weeks to settle before now.*
*Try and keep handling to a minimum at the moment, just spot cleaning, food and water changes and you will know when you see poop  *
*On average it can take 24-48 hours to digest the food and pass it if the temps are correct.*
*Keep us posted and if you have any more questions just ask.*
*Best wishes,*
*Laura.*


----------



## ShaneD1994 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for your help Laura!
It's really helpful, so I shouldn't panic too much about my Gecko not wanting to leave her hide just yet? *FEW*!
I did have her on carpet but she seems to keep getting caught on it when feeding but not to worry I've just got some slate tiles from B&Q which I'll put in there tonight 
And I'll get a picture up for you as soon as she come's out from her cave  (Which could be a little while at this rate  ). I just don't want to disturb her too much right now, espcially with the substrate change tonight.
Shane


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

I totally understand what you mean! No matter how much reading you do prior to getting your little one, they just have to act in a completely different matter and scare the beejeezers out of you.....

My Leo still does it now and Ive had her for over a year! :2thumb: Its all in the fun of it.
Theyre funny little creatures, so just try not to get as stressed about it as I did and let them get on with their weird little entertaining ways : victory:

I think I'm chilling out a bit more about her now, so hope you can too,

And congrats on getting your Leo :no1:


----------



## ShaneD1994 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys but I saw somewhere else on the forum that if they seem to be lazy, not pooping and getting paler they should be taken straigh to a vet?
Is that right? Or do you think I should wait awhile?
I've just given her a bath BTW :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ShaneD1994 said:


> After I bought her back from the pet store she was really active for the first 12 hours of so, but was some what hesitant to go into her hide's. However, when I got up in the morning found her curled up within the warm hide. This is where she stayed for the rest of yesterday except for once when she walked out and back in again. I did also manage to get her to poke her head out to give her 5 mealoworms but other than that she hasn't left. I stayed up until 12 o'clock last night with the lights off hoping to see some movement but it seemed to be to no avail.
> She has been eating and putting her head inside the water dish on the first day I got her. I have also not been able to see any fecal matter inside my tank, but saying I'm not really sure what to expect to see? Finally, when I first got her she was a very dark brown, yesterday became more orange and is now getting paler, I'm hoping this is because of stress or new home nerves (maybe even a shed), but I would really appreciate some advice or guidance of what to do now?
> I'm hoping it's just a matter of her getting used to her surroundings rather being impacted (The pet store was using sand :banghead: ) or me doing something terribly wrong.
> She's in a 10 gallon tank, 18 month's old, 2 hides, A heat mat, A water bowl, A Calcium dish and a plastic cacti.


okay .... leos sometimes take a few days to totally settle in ~ generally I find that a healthy leo will start eating within a day or two (providing the set-up temps etc are all good) ~ with regards to what does poop look like there's a gallery of pics on my website (Leopard Gecko Health and Problems) which gives an idea of what to look for 

With her colouration the dark brown could have been due to stress/cold with her colour brightening as she got warmer/relaxed ~ the getting paler sounds like she's coming up to shedding ~ have you got a moist-hide for her?


----------



## ShaneD1994 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your help so far  It's been really useful :2thumb: I do have a moist hide for her although, this morning her colour was back again? Also, still no poop :/ I am still panicing quite abit about this as it been well over 96 hours since I got her. Although, she's still eating? If she was blocked up with something wouldn't she stop?
I thank you in advance for what are sure to be great advise!
Ps. I've also given her a small amount of olive oil and another warm bath based on advise I read somewhere else on the forum.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like someone just shed  

if she is eating, then its only a matter of time  i assume your temps are all correct as well

i think a little waiting and gritting your teeth/biting your nails might be needed right now though :O


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ShaneD1994 said:


> Thank you for all your help so far  It's been really useful :2thumb: I do have a moist hide for her although, this morning her colour was back again? Also, still no poop :/ I am still panicing quite abit about this as it been well over 96 hours since I got her. Although, she's still eating? If she was blocked up with something wouldn't she stop?
> I thank you in advance for what are sure to be great advise!
> Ps. I've also given her a small amount of olive oil and another warm bath based on advise I read somewhere else on the forum.


If her colours come back this morning then chances are she shed overnight and eaten the skin (leos can often shed really quick so it's often missed  ) ~ personally I'd leave her alone for a few days only changing her water, food etc and as she's eating she'll eventually poop : victory: 
The only time I bath a leo is if it's a rescue that has been diagnosed as impacted or it has stuck shed otherwise I leave them to pass feaces on their own


----------



## ShaneD1994 (May 15, 2011)

Excellent news! She has finally pooped! I can at last relax :2thumb: Thank you everyone for your advice and support! :notworthy: Although, I do have a feeling that I'm going to need to earn back the love from the poor girl as it seems everytime she's come into contact with me she's ended up in a bath :blush: I'm not going to handle her for awhile but has anyone got any other advice on earning back trust of a Gecko?


----------

